# JDK School in Buffalo?



## jarenth (Feb 5, 2004)

Does anyone know of any JKD schools/instructors in the buffalo area?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2004)

There is at least one--*Renegade* will know where they are.


----------



## R. Derderian (Feb 14, 2004)

jarenth said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any JKD schools/instructors in the buffalo area?


How far are you from Albany? I have a small group I work with out there at St. Rose College.
Raffi Derderian


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2004)

That's about a six-hour drive, no?


----------



## ufsofpa (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes there is, the school is called Horizon Martial arts. My best friend is an instructer up there. his name is John. The head instructor is Datu Tim Hartman. Thet teah JKD, Muay Thai, Combat Sombo, Arnis, BJJJ, and now Savate. If you are in Buffalo, look up the number in the phone book and tell them Rick from philadelphia refferred you.

 good luck with your training


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2006)

*Tim Hartman*'s school is in West Seneca; see the website www.wmarnis.com for info. There is a forum for the school on FMATalk.com.


----------

